
Ask HN: Where are all of the mature developers? - kleigenfreude
Getting kind of sick of HN because of all of the young, inexperienced developers. Where are the more mature developers hanging out online these days?
======
quintes
I'd consider myself mature. What are you wanting to get out of a community?

Sometimes my stories may interest or bore younger devs but man I like
listening to them, sometimes they show me something new or Shiny, and
sometimes I may even pass on some knowledge they can chew on and perhaps even
use. I enjoy coaching and mentoring and value those interactions.

I think the mixture of people, skills and experiences are why we take part in
any community really.

Edits: poor keyboard usage.

------
DrScump
"Maturity" can be defined many ways (including age, temperament, or depth of
skillset).

I doubt that there's any magical hiding place that differs from other
developer hangouts. It's not like we are all out there despondently pining for
new comp.lang.c articles while chasing those damn neighbor kids off our lawns.

Perhaps specifying a more specific metric (languages, environments, databases,
etc.) could facilitate your search?

------
bdcravens
I've been developing professionally since 1999, and while I'm pretty active, I
think in general "more mature" developers are less likely to "hang out
online". This is a product of being more mature, which loosely correlates with
age, which loosely correlates to family and property ownership and all the
time-suck that goes with. Personally I just take what I find valuable from
this community and try (not always successfully) to filter out the noise.

------
inimino
1\. In management.

2\. On HN, but development is a popular career path now and there are just a
lot more younger developers than there used to be.

------
daly
If by 'mature' you mean 'gray'... unemployed.

~~~
informatimago
No, gray, employed.

Some companies are smart.

